

Appear.in – WebRTC Video Conferencing - jonas_b
https://appear.in

======
arcameron
We run a project that also takes use of video conferencing with WebRTC:

[https://chat.echoplex.us/](https://chat.echoplex.us/) (make a new room by
appending a different string to the URL)

and

[https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus](https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus)

~~~
mlinksva
What does "1v1 chat" mean in the readme, characterizing services like
hangouts?

~~~
arcameron
Pretty much, most other services for chat are for single participants like
hangouts (or most XMPP clients) and it doesn't make it particularly easy or
obvious how you would invite others. That's generally what I meant by 1v1 when
I wrote that.

Right now, echoplexus will broadcast to everybody in the channel (unless you
whisper). In the future, we'd like to use WebRTC data channels for pure P2P
1v1 chat (possibly also allowing GPG for identification and encryption)
falling back to the whisper-like implementation if unavailable (but trying at
all times to make it clear how you're connected)

------
imtu80
It is very interesting and fun playing with WebRTC. Couple months ago, I
completed a weekend project
[https://github.com/imomin/videoChat](https://github.com/imomin/videoChat)

------
cpbotha
It even does screen sharing! This could be useful for software demos where
Google Hangouts are not supported / allowed.

------
ColonelPanic001
Seems to be throwing an error when I try to start a conference. Sounds
interesting though.

------
mikeash
The error page it shows if my browser is not supported blocks use of the back
button. Definitely recommend fixing that, as trapping users on an error page
is a bad move.

